# Trail bikes in downhill



## Cranx650 (Jan 27, 2016)

What are the most important modifications I should do to my trail bike to make it downhill friendly? I want to turn it into a "do it all" sort of bike. I plan on using it in some enduro races this year too, so I want it to remain capable of climbs and long rides.


----------



## Terp (Jul 25, 2013)

First...might want to list what bike it is and what the components are to start. 

Second, race it as is. Downhill and local enduro races are not the same.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Cranx26 said:


> What are the most important modifications I should do to my trail bike to make it downhill friendly? I want to turn it into a "do it all" sort of bike. I plan on using it in some enduro races this year too, so I want it to remain capable of climbs and long rides.


26" wheels


----------



## Cranx650 (Jan 27, 2016)

Terp said:


> First...might want to list what bike it is and what the components are to start.


My bike is a diamondback Atroz. It has 27.5" wheels, about 5" of travel, 1x9 gearset, rockshox rear suspension and sr sun tour forks (which I already plan on switching).


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Ehh, how much are you willing to spend to make it more downhill friendly? It's a 4 inch travel frame too btw, if you are planning on upgrading the fork you might want to know that. Do you know what you are replacing the SR Suntour with?


----------



## Cranx650 (Jan 27, 2016)

csermonet said:


> Do you know what you are replacing the SR Suntour with?


No, not yet. I know I'd like something with a bit more travel, and I want it to be either rockshox or fox. I'm mainly looking to get rid of the xcm fork. I'm new to this type of stuff so I'm truthfully not sure what to look for.

At at the moment, I don't have a set budget yet. I figured I'd start small and build up.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Cranx650 said:


> No, not yet. I know I'd like something with a bit more travel, and I want it to be either rockshox or fox. I'm mainly looking to get rid of the xcm fork. I'm new to this type of stuff so I'm truthfully not sure what to look for.
> 
> At at the moment, I don't have a set budget yet. I figured I'd start small and build up.


Well, I don't know if I'd increase the travel on the fork. There are alot of frames out there that people do that, but some frames it is not recommended to do so. Maybe ask DB first. Increasing the travel increases the axle to crown height, which changes the geometry of the bike. The change in geometry puts stresses on the frame in places it might not be designed for, which can cause the frame to crack in extreme cases. Sometimes it can even void the warranty just installing a longer travel fork. If you want to get a 120mm fork that would perform better, you're going to be looking at at least $500 if you buy new. Used, $500 can get you something really nice, but you need to know your headtube specs, and how long the steerer needs to be. But I don't imagine you are wanting to the spend that much, considering your complete bike was $1200.


----------



## Terp (Jul 25, 2013)

Like csermonet said, its a bad idea to increase fork travel because a new head tube angle will change all the stress on the frame. Its especially bad if you are changing it on an entry level bike to get rowdy...unless the manufacturer specifically says its ok. Contact diamondback, maybe its ok here. 

What you can do is get a nice fork that lets you change travel (but not a TALAS, I'm talking adjustable by taking it apart and playing with spacers). Then when you outgrow this bike you can put it on a new frame. Same goes for wheels and components. If you break them, upgrade and after a year or two, move them over to a longer travel frame. 

Note: that's the expensive way to do it. Best to just save up for a new (or used) complete bike when you're certain this is something you'd like to spend $3k on.

In the mean time, just get a dropper post. That's probably the best upgrade for what you want to do this season.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Terp said:


> Note: that's the expensive way to do it. Best to just save up for a new (or used) complete bike when you're certain this is something you'd like to spend $3k on.


This is what I was ultimately trying to hint at. You could put $2000 worth of parts on the bike trying to make it a "do it all bike" and still not come close to the performance of something like a YT Capra AL which is $2900 new for a complete bike. Or you could take $2000 to the used market and get something way more capable as well. Personally, I don't think the Atroz frame is worth spending alot of money upgrading. Looking at the price point too of the two Atroz builds, I don't think Diamondback intended for them to be upgraded. Otherwise they would offer a higher spec build kit. Seems like they are more or less intended as a first taste of the high end mountain bike world, intended to be left behind for something better and more capable if you decide you like the hobby.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Plenty of good used aggressive All Mountain bikes available that are more DH friendly. As stated above, depends on how much you can spend. Or ride it until it breaks and upgrade


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

csermonet said:


> Personally, I don't think the Atroz frame is worth spending alot of money upgrading. Looking at the price point too of the two Atroz builds, I don't think Diamondback intended for them to be upgraded. .


I agree.....many bikes that are killing it with DH oriented head angles and killer suspension....step on one of these Canfield Balance Beauties...I have not been ridin the dh bike much since I bought mine


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Maybe spend $50 to get 180mm rotors/adaptors.


----------



## cadoretteboat (Aug 27, 2011)

Burlier tires.

edit: also having an idea of your budget ball park (if you have/want one).


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Cranx650 said:


> I want it to be either rockshox or fox.


Unless you like constantly rebuilding your fork I'd stay away from those 2. Get a DVO instead. Cheaper and better.


----------



## Cranx650 (Jan 27, 2016)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Unless you like constantly rebuilding your fork I'd stay away from those 2. Get a DVO instead. Cheaper and better.


Is it safe to buy a used fork?


----------



## loopsb (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice strong set of wheels


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Bob

Your chain looks like it could use a bit of fettling....

michael


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mykel said:


> Bob
> 
> Your chain looks like it could use a bit of fettling....
> 
> michael


you are correct sir....I just put it on and took some pics.....ended up taking 4 links out


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Cranx650 said:


> Is it safe to buy a used fork?


not many out there yet...but they are great forks


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Cranx650 said:


> Is it safe to buy a used fork?


A used DVO? Yeah. What's your budget?


----------



## GH28 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just buy this:

2014 Specialized Enduro 29, tons of upgrades - PRICE DROP - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

One note: depending on where you ride buying a used gravity/park/DH bike can be cost effective. In general the wear and tear on DH bikes is much much heavier than on a trail bike.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

You dont have to do much.

I used to put like triple clamps on my 5 inch bikes but its just a waste.

Buy really good brakes like xtr's and you're set.

This is a 26lb trail bike on a dh trail.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

GH28 said:


> Just buy this:
> 
> 2014 Specialized Enduro 29, tons of upgrades - PRICE DROP - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories


This is a pretty solid deal actually


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

A lot of it depends on what you consider 'downhill'. 

My girlfriend goes to bike parks with me and she brings her hardtail trail bike. Even though she's going up the lift, most of the trails she rides down are about as gnarly as what some people see on a typical trail ride. I know some areas of the country don't have anything too crazy for downhill.

I guess the point is - you may not have to worry about anything other than dropping the seatpost.


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

26 bikes are so cheap right now that you could buy a bike from 2011-2013 for about the same price as a fork for your 27.5.

You'd be much better off on a good condition used 26 that is designed for the type of riding you want to do. Trying to convert a 27.5 cross country bike to more aggressive riding will be expensive and the end product will be something that excels at nothing.


----------



## Cranx650 (Jan 27, 2016)

Update: I contacted Diamondback and they told me that I can go up to 130mm on the fork without putting too much stress on the frame. Planning on buying second hand. I'm also investing in a pair of five tens and some grippy flat pedals. I brought my bike to Plattekill mountain a couple days ago and the bike handled beautifully on some pretty gnarly downhill trails, so there isn't much else I hope to change.


----------



## Danibee (Dec 24, 2015)

Once you figure out how much you have to spend look around at some used bikes. The Specialized listed above is a great example of what you can pick up. Parts ADD UP and they add up quick. And unfortunately even after spending a bunch of money you may still not have what it is your looking for. Most of the big manufactures are beginning their spring sales. Visit a few of your local bike shops and see what's available. You may even get real lucky and find a left over model for cheap and end up with a very capable bike you can do what you want with. Lucks!


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Cranx650 said:


> Update: I contacted Diamondback and they told me that I can go up to 130mm on the fork without putting too much stress on the frame. Planning on buying second hand. I'm also investing in a pair of five tens and some grippy flat pedals. I brought my bike to Plattekill mountain a couple days ago and the bike handled beautifully on some pretty gnarly downhill trails, so there isn't much else I hope to change.


looking at the spec and geo on that frame, if you think it handled those trails "beautifully", you really don't know what youre missing out on these 160mm aggressive trail bikes. i still think you are wasting your money. you would be MUCH happier if you just saved up for a little while longer until you could afford a proper aggressive trail bike. to each their own though, if you are happy with just doing the fork upgrade and pedals then by all means go ahead


----------

